# Help needed on invasive turtles



## wyldfyre (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi
I'm looking fo a little help and advice, i'm trying to locate water bodies that contain populations of red-eared sliders and other turtles, I have a couple of sites already but are looking for a range of areas.

The reason behind it is part pet project and may-be a future dissertation topic. However I do have a couple of problems/questions like: How will I assess their environmental impact on an area?

I've done some research, and was suprised to find that DEFRA dosent concider them to be a threat (due to the fact that the cannot breed in our current climate), personally I think they're wrong as in my opinion when you introduce an apex predator into any ecosystem its going to have an effect.

Anyway any help and ideas would be greatly appreciated, and once I've completed my research I will gladly share on here.

Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Location would be good so people can suggest ones near you. :2thumb:

Id say look for ducks missing feet!


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

I was under the impression (might be wrong though) that most adult terrapins turn mainly vegetarian so wouldn't affect the ecosystem as much as people think. although common snapping turtles would definitely be a problem.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Post your request in the main Shelled section where turtles keepers will see it and respond.

Geoymda, Romski and Clarebear - all very respected and knowledgeable keepers on here will respond.


----------



## wyldfyre (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok thanks I'll repost this in the appropriate section.

However I'm based in South Wales, but I would be willing to travel (sort of busmans holiday :smile

Also to my knowledge terrapins are omniverous, and tend to be opertunistc feeders.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Moshpitviper - dave on here, can help you


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Surely it's worth looking into other papers that attempt a similar study to glean how they do it?
Truly assessing environmental impact seems a potentially difficult question, certainly it would be a hard one to quantify numerically. I'd suggest looking into the ecology of the terrapins in their native habitat, and look into the differences between there and here that would make it potentially problematic, e.g. potential predators or lack of, what defenses local animals lack compared to native compatriots, and subsequent effects of how these species are affected.

I guess for impact on a particular area, say a pond, you survey a pond containing terrapins and an otherwise similar one minus terrapins, and take likely data, such as if plant species vary in what species are present, how many there are etc., and the same for various animal species. You can then extend the discussion from these points if you find them to be significant, e.g. lack of native ducks due to terrapin presence creates an overabundance of certain plants species since there are not enough ducks to control them. That may well have certain knock on effects, etc.
An additional note I'd like to add is comparable average temps between here and the native environment; this may have knock on effects so that behaviour may differ from the norm, as well as maybe diet, and of course lowered metabolism means less food eaten, and this may mean the ecological impact is lower than may otherwise be predicted.

Whether they breed or not is definitely a major factor though; this recent hot weather may have sparked something. Successful breeding will definitely be a major factor, as it allows potentially a token number of animals (with thus low ecological impact) to become many and become much more influential in number etc., as well as consequently potentially becoming difficult to control. It is hard to overstate how important the ability to breed is. Proof of that is a definitive game changer.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd try contacting your local ARG: Local Groups - ARGUK | ARG UK

They may well have more records of ponds containing terrapins and may also be willing to give you any info - if they have it - on the status of said ponds before terrapins were introduced or how native amphibians are affected by them etc. Worth a shot! And I'm sure they'd be interested in hearing about anything you find out


----------



## wyldfyre (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, its really appreciated.

Zerox, youve given me alot to think about and adress there, looks like it'll be more project than dissertation (theres always masters though - giving time to see if it warms up  ). 

As far as I'm aware the only differences between the two habitats is that their native range has prolonged periods of raised temrature, and natural predators.

Really good idea to contact ARG/ARC, and maybe Biodiversity officers in councils. 

Anyway thanks again 
Chris


----------



## EuroHerp (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen red eared and possibly maps in a local pond near haverfordwest in pembrokeshire


----------

